
Mansa Musa: The richest man who ever lived - SirLJ
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-47379458
======
sykic
In a very real sense an average American like me is incomparably wealthier
than Mansa Musa or anyone else living in past times if we measure wealth in
terms of things we are able to own and buy. Mansa Musa certainly had a lot
more power over more people than I do but he couldn’t go across the world in
day and didn’t have access to healthcare products like I do. Unfortunately
humans tend to compare themselves to those around them and especially to those
who are better off so I don’t feel as though I’m incomparably wealthier than
Mansa Musa.

